# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Removing a Vulcan oil heater

## aussie kiwi

Hi - I've been trawling the site for a while and gotten good advice.  I have a Vulcan oil heater (oil tank removed) still installed in the house we bought and need to remove it. 
I saw on a previous post they can still have some value, so I'm wondering: 
1.  How big a job is it for an amateur (does it involve any heavy lifting/special tools?), and
2.  is anyone likely to want it? (i.e. should I worry about trying to remove it intact)? 
Thanks for any help.

----------


## Bloss

> Hi - I've been trawling the site for a while and gotten good advice.  I have a Vulcan oil heater (oil tank removed) still installed in the house we bought and need to remove it. 
> I saw on a previous post they can still have some value, so I'm wondering: 
> 1.  How big a job is it for an amateur (does it involve any heavy lifting/special tools?), and
> 2.  is anyone likely to want it? (i.e. should I worry about trying to remove it intact)? 
> Thanks for any help.

  Search again and you will find detailed instructions (I think I gave some suggestions). Easy enough to do but a few tricks and traps for unwary DIYers. No value really.

----------


## aussie kiwi

Thanks - job done with a bit of brute force!

----------


## dazzler

This bloke will buy it; 
[/IMG]

----------

